# Eclipse: new Class template



## Franz Degenhardt (4. März 2004)

Hallo Eclipsefans!

Wer immer zu faul war ein eigenes template für neue Javaklassen anzulegen, kann von meinem abkupfern.
Zu ändern unter: 
Winow -> Preferences -> Java -> Code Generation -> Code and Comments  -> Code -> new Java files


```
${package_declaration}
/**
 * <b>Purpose:</b>
 * <br>
 * <b>Description:</b>
 * <br>
 * <b>Copyright:</b>     Copyright (c) 2004 TrueSun<br>
 * <b>Company:</b>       My GmbH<br>
 *
 * @author      ${user}<br>
 * @version     $$Id$$<br>
 * Date of creation:  ${date}<br>
 * File:         $$Source$$<br>
 * Modifier:     $$Author$$<br>
 * Revision:     $$Revision$$<br>
 * State:        $$State$$<br>
 */
${type_declaration}
/**
 * **************************************************************************
 *
 * $$Log$$
 *
 * **************************************************************************
 */
```

${user}  und ${date} werden durch den aktuellen Systemuser und die Zeit ersetzt. Die restlichen Variablen können vom cvs-System gesetzt werden oder ihr schmeisst sie einfach raus. 

Gruss TrueSun


----------

